# Resealing a tank



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

So I found a 125 gallon tank stand included for sale for 125.00. I'm thinking about picking it up. The only catch is that the owner said that it needs to be resealed. He said he's never filled it with water and its in the same condition as it was when he bought it. My question for you guys, is how hard is it to reseal a tank? I'm not affraid to try it, and I think I can do a thorough job and make it look good, but I am not sure how effective I would be at it. I guess my major concern is that I'm gonna screw it up and that I will ruin the integrity of the tank. My main concern is does the sealing of the tank have anything to do with the structural integrity of the tank?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Its what holds the glass together. Resealing can be a job in itself, the harder you make it the harder it will be. First thing to do would be to clean the tank. Using a razor blade scrape off old silicone from the inside of the tank. I would do this on all 4 corners and bottom. Then clean with vinegar and let dry. Put a bead of silicone on the seam and using a plastic spoon smooth it out. I find the easiest way to keep it neat is to use painters tape on both sides of the seam about 1/4 inch from it and put the silicone on and smooth it out to the sides. let it set for a few minutes and then remove the tape. A nice clean line. Do this on all 4 sides and bottom, let set for 3 days and fill with water to test for leaks. IF it leaks, then the seams will have to be seperated and new silicone put in between the glass. (lots of hard work)

Side note; is it worth it?


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

Did I mention that the tank comes with a wooded stand? I figure it would be worth it. Arent those tanks like $300 min? I did'nt think it would take more than half a day. I am just worried that the integrity of the tank will be compromised.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The integrity of the tank should be fine unless there is nics in the glass. But it will take a few days.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Good instructions by Sue. If you do it that way, there will be no integritiy issues. (unless your center brace is broke).


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

I soke to someone at that "That fish place" in Pa today. He told me that to do it correctly I would have to completely remove the glass from each other and reattach it all together.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

jons4real said:


> I soke to someone at that "That fish place" in Pa today. He told me that to do it correctly I would have to completely remove the glass from each other and reattach it all together.


Wow...ummmm...not sure why he believes that has to be done. Definately do not have to break the tank completely down.

Remove silicone. Clean up/off any remnants from the seam or rough spots. Tape and reapply. Let cure. Clean. Fill. Enjoy. Piece of cake.


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

Thats what I thought as well but Now I'm just like .....um


----------



## jennifergib7 (Sep 18, 2011)

James0816 said:


> Good instructions by Sue. If you do it that way, there will be no integritiy issues. (unless your center brace is broke).


Okay, can you help me. I have a 125 gln tank with one center brace broke. How can I repair this? Can I put something else in it's place? Thanks for your help.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

jennifergib7 said:


> Okay, can you help me. I have a 125 gln tank with one center brace broke. How can I repair this? Can I put something else in it's place? Thanks for your help.


Well there would be a way to do it, but you would need glass about 2 inches wide, and about 1/2 thick and the length you need it across the top of the tank. For better support I would take an extra 2 inch pieces the same width and thickness and silicone on the sides where the brace will go let that dry then silicone the strip to those. Let it dry a couple of days before filling to the top of the tank.


----------

